# Stuff and Things > The Pub >  Another Scandal...Kim K's BUTT (warning: photo)

## Trinnity

and the parodies are rollin'........



 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

BleedingHeadKen (11-13-2014)

----------


## JustPassinThru

WHAT...is "Paper Magazine"?...and WHO...is "Kim Kar-crashian?"

----------


## fyrenza



----------

DonGlock26 (11-14-2014)

----------


## DeadEye

Any woman who poses like that is well, trashy where I come from. One of those women you might fuck but would never marry.

----------

fyrenza (11-13-2014),Invayne (11-13-2014),Mordent (11-13-2014)

----------


## Mordent

Her ass is too big.

----------

keymanjim (11-16-2014)

----------


## JustPassinThru

Definitely trashy.  Her father, forget his name, was O.J.'s lawyer - and friend, for years.

When she was a kid, O.J. was in the house.  A LOT.

Do you wonder why she's attracted to black men?  Or what she might have LEARNED from him, when she was an adolescent?

----------


## DeadEye

> Her ass is too big.


Yea, way more than a man needs.

----------


## Calypso Jones

Robert Kardashian.  WEre his wife and girls this trashy while he lived.  Do you remember his face at the OJ trial when the jury found OJ not guilty.  He was in total shock.  OJ just got away with double murder and Kardashian knew it.  Cochran knew it too...they all knew it.    Isn't it funny that Kardashian and Cochran are dead.

----------


## DeadEye

> Definitely trashy.  Her father, forget his name, was O.J.'s lawyer - and friend, for years.
> 
> When she was a kid, O.J. was in the house.  A LOT.
> 
> Do you wonder why she's attracted to black men?  Or what she might have LEARNED from him, when she was an adolescent?


Nope never wondered such things. I'm more into star gazing and wondering what the hell was that I just saw.

----------


## QuaseMarco

> Her ass is too big.


I know Brazilians love big butts....... I think there is some other group here in the USA who adore them big as well.

----------


## Calypso Jones

that's what they say.

----------


## Mordent

> I know Brazilians love big butts....... I think there is some other group here in the USA who adore them big as well.


I like big butts. Not giant, out-of-proportion, greased-on-magazine cover butts. Isn't she a mother now? Classless.

----------

alan (11-18-2014),curvy_goddess (11-13-2014),DeadEye (11-13-2014),Invayne (11-13-2014),keymanjim (11-16-2014)

----------


## QuaseMarco

I don't want to get too lurid but when I saw it my heart skipped a beat.  :Headbang:

----------


## Calypso Jones

I showed this to The Captain.  I said, I don't know how you get your butt that big and her waist stays small. I know they always photo shop her.  I'm sure they photoshopped the cellulite right out of that honkin' big butt.

----------


## DeadEye

What the hell will it look like when she is 50?

----------


## Calypso Jones

> What the hell will it look like when she is 50?



she won't be able to get off it.   It will be her center of gravity.  There'll have to be a special chair for her.    Till then...

Maybe they can get her on Dancing with the stars.  I'd love to see what centrifugal force would do to that thing.

----------

DeadEye (11-13-2014)

----------


## DeadEye

> she won't be able to get off it.   It will be her center of gravity.  There'll have to be a special chair for her.    Till then...
> 
> Maybe they can get her on Dancing with the stars.  *I'd love to see what centrifugal force would do to that thing*.


 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## fyrenza

Get those bottles of eye-bleach ready ...

----------


## DeadEye

She's so vain she prolly thinks that is her good side.

----------

Invayne (11-13-2014)

----------


## Invayne



----------

DeadEye (11-13-2014),keymanjim (11-16-2014),usfan (11-13-2014)

----------


## Invayne

> Definitely trashy.  Her father, forget his name, was O.J.'s lawyer - and friend, for years.
> 
> When she was a kid, O.J. was in the house.  A LOT.
> 
> Do you wonder why she's attracted to black men?  Or what she might have LEARNED from him, when she was an adolescent?


Johnny Cockmeister is her father?

----------


## Trinnity

> Her ass is too big.


It's grotesque. Heard she had butt implants. I think so.....

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

> Any woman who poses like that is well, trashy where I come from. One of those women you might fuck but would never marry.


Excuse the crudity of my language, but guys with generous proportions find big butts preferable because often more traditionally proportioned women can't accommodate the entire length of the generously apportioned male.

However, with girls like Kim, a long shlong is sometimes _necessary_ to achieve penetration because the target is further away due to the butt's size.

It's hard to describe but there it is.

Kanye must be well endowed.

FWIW.

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

> Johnny Cockmeister is her father?


The late, Robert Kardashian.

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

Photoshop is a wonderful--and sometimes terrible--thing.

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> Excuse the crudity of my language, but guys with generous proportions find big butts preferable because often more traditionally proportioned women can't accommodate the entire length of the generously apportioned male.
> 
> However, with girls like Kim, a long shlong is sometimes _necessary_ to achieve penetration because the target is further away due to the butt's size.
> 
> It's hard to describe but there it is.
> 
> Kanye must be well endowed.
> 
> FWIW.


Oddly enough, that's a friend of mine's evolutionary theory about why black men are comparatively well-endowed...big-butted black women.

----------

Pregnar Kraps (11-13-2014)

----------


## curvy_goddess

If you have to be photoshopped to look good, YOU DON'T LOOK GOOD. The end. Stupid girl. It's not so much that she shows off her body, whatever - moms are allowed to be beautiful, sexy, and sensual, too. But she looks like she was molded out of frickin plastic for God's sake, and the fact that she's dumber than a bag of hammers doesn't help...

----------

alan (11-18-2014),DeadEye (11-15-2014),Invayne (11-13-2014)

----------


## Calypso Jones

The whole lot of them are stupid and shallow.  HOw do they do that though. Parlay such idiocy and insipid talk into millions.   I don't get it.

----------


## Invayne

> If you have to be photoshopped to look good, YOU DON'T LOOK GOOD. The end. Stupid girl. It's not so much that she shows off her body, whatever - moms are allowed to be beautiful, sexy, and sensual, too. But she looks like she was molded out of frickin plastic for God's sake, and the fact that she's dumber than a bag of hammers doesn't help...


Her and her sister were staying in my hometown for the summer and opened a clothing store downtown...I hear all the time what a bunch of stupid fucking idiots these people are...LOL! I see nothing in her but an airheaded bimbo that got famous over a sex tape, or whatever. I never saw the thing so I don't even know if it exists, and I could care less.

----------


## QuaseMarco

> The whole lot of them are stupid and shallow.  HOw do they do that though. Parlay such idiocy and insipid talk into millions.   I don't get it.


It's a commentary on us (the American public).     How low we have fallen....... we are devolving as a race.

----------

DeadEye (11-15-2014),Invayne (11-13-2014)

----------


## Trinnity

There's also a full frontal nude one out. But I can't post it. Here's a link.


http://article.wn.com/view/2014/11/1...erview_surrou/

----------


## JustPassinThru

> The whole lot of them are stupid and shallow.  HOw do they do that though. Parlay such idiocy and insipid talk into millions.   I don't get it.


_HOW_ much pot was sold in this country last year?

----------


## Invayne

> There's also a full frontal nude one out. But I can't post it. Here's a link.
> 
> 
> http://article.wn.com/view/2014/11/1...erview_surrou/


No thanks...

----------


## Invayne

> _HOW_ much pot was sold in this country last year?


Probably a lot less than booze...

----------

DeadEye (11-13-2014)

----------


## JustPassinThru

Western society has had booze since Sumer.

Pot, ganga, other long-lasting HALLUCINOGENS (not depressants, like alcohol) that remain in the body for WEEKS...are found in backwards, inert cultures - that have never arisen beyond hunter-gatherer except for the technologies GIVEN them by Westerners; or else civilizations on the skids downward.

We already are getting scientific evidence:  THC alters the brain, and not in a good way.  Reports leaking out past the Lamestream Nooze embargo, suggest that things aren't all that wonderful in Colorado.  Broadway in Denver, where marijuana merchants have set up...other merchants are complaining that the foot traffic now is dazed, not altogether there...and don't have either the money or presence of mind to buy.  They're killing time while in their mental fog.

POT use has exploded.   The public seems fascinated by the idiotic; and is easily deceived and unconcerned with outrages in public life...like our first Imperial Emperor writing his own laws.  

Are the two coincidental?  I would think not.

----------


## usfan

http://www.papermag.com/2014/11/kim_kardashian.php

..for more than you want to see or know...   :Rolleyes20:

----------


## Mordent

> There's also a full frontal nude one out. But I can't post it. Here's a link.
> 
> 
> http://article.wn.com/view/2014/11/1...erview_surrou/


Kim talks pumpkins? Bwahahahahaha!!!!

----------


## Trinnity

You're not her type, Mord. She prefers black men.

----------


## Mordent

> You're not her type, Mord. She prefers black men.


She's not my type. I prefer smart, talented, classy women!  :Smile:

----------

curvy_goddess (11-15-2014),DeadEye (11-13-2014),Invayne (11-14-2014),JustPassinThru (11-13-2014)

----------


## Invayne



----------

alan (11-18-2014),DonGlock26 (11-15-2014),fyrenza (11-14-2014),Max Rockatansky (11-19-2014)

----------


## Virgil Jones

I read that Armenian woman have big butts and they do not lie. It may be a greek, armenian, who the hell knows kind of genetic thing.

I don't like it though.

Black people like big butts, and I tend to question their judgement, to say the least.

----------


## fyrenza

A nice ass should look like an upside down heart :



Unless, of course, you're looking at it, upside down.

----------

Virgil Jones (11-14-2014)

----------


## fyrenza

Or sideways :

----------

Virgil Jones (11-14-2014)

----------


## Virgil Jones

The funny thing is that Kardashian's ass is truly disgusting, pretty much disfigured, like a birth defect

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

I love big butt and i cannot lie...
Sir Mix A Lot - Baby Got Back (Official Video):

----------


## Trinnity

> The funny thing is that Kardashian's ass is truly disgusting, pretty much disfigured, like a birth defect


She's got butt implants.

----------


## Virgil Jones

> She's got butt implants.


Whatever it is, it only works on skanks like Kanye

----------


## Trinnity

Decide for yourself.

She  looked nice before she disfigured herself.

----------

Mordent (11-14-2014)

----------


## Virgil Jones

Damn that is retarded in every way. It looks like her ass is pregnant.

Please god somewhere tell these idiots that negroid features are not attractive

----------


## fyrenza

It's because of _IMPLANTS_???

wow

----------


## fyrenza

Who goes in and asks a doctor to give them a FAT ASS,

and to make sure that it's big enough to require Wide Load flagging???

----------


## Invayne

> Decide for yourself.
> 
> She  looked nice before she disfigured herself.


I saw a woman in the store today that had an ass just like that, with a gut to match. Ugh...

----------


## Invayne

> Who goes in and asks a doctor to give them a FAT ASS,
> 
> and to make sure that it's big enough to require Wide Load flagging???


 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## DonGlock26

> There's also a full frontal nude one out. But I can't post it. Here's a link.
> 
> 
> http://article.wn.com/view/2014/11/1...erview_surrou/


I can.

----------

curvy_goddess (11-15-2014),fyrenza (11-14-2014),Invayne (11-15-2014)

----------


## DonGlock26

> 



That's not an ass, that's a bike rack.

----------

Invayne (11-15-2014)

----------


## fyrenza



----------

DonGlock26 (11-14-2014),Invayne (11-15-2014),Mordent (11-14-2014)

----------


## DonGlock26

> 



Great minds think alike apparently.  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Who goes in and asks a doctor to give them a FAT ASS,
> 
> and to make sure that it's big enough to require Wide Load flagging???


Why do women get insanely large breast implants?  

http://okmagazine.com/photos/kim-kar...to/1001134139/

I'm guessing this has something to do with it:

_According to Celebrity Net Worth, eldest sibling Kourtney has an estimated net worth of $18 million. Middle Kardashian sister Kim is estimated to be worth $65 million. Youngest Kardashian sis Khloe has an estimated $20 million to her name._

----------


## Invayne

> I can.


Sorry, but I think that's just cute....  :Smile:

----------


## teeceetx

Just what the hell would ya do with an ass like that if she were your woman?  Sorry, too much ass is like too much ..... well, you all know what I mean!

----------


## curvy_goddess

image.jpg

----------

Invayne (11-17-2014),Mordent (11-18-2014)

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Just what the hell would ya do with an ass like that if she were your woman?  Sorry, too much ass is like too much ..... well, you all know what I mean!


Non sequitur.  I'd never date a woman so shallow and superficial.  Ergo, she wouldn't have a plastic ass much less be showing it to the planet.

----------


## keymanjim

I think that it's kind of fitting that she looks like she's emerging from a trash bag.

----------

curvy_goddess (11-18-2014),fyrenza (11-17-2014),Invayne (11-17-2014)

----------


## Invayne

> I think that it's kind of fitting that she looks like she's emerging from a trash bag.


Needs to get back in it where she belongs...

----------


## Coolwalker

We're going to Hell in a Hand-basket. She is repulsive.

----------


## pragmatic

Hate to sound callous or rude.  But she's kind of a mutant with that butt.

Prolly a nice girl otherwise.  Dunno....

----------


## Invayne

> Hate to sound callous or rude.  But she's kind of a mutant with that butt.
> 
> Prolly a nice girl otherwise.  Dunno....


She's an air headed ass...or is that an ass full of air? Ahdunno......

----------


## Victory

> It's grotesque. Heard she had butt implants. I think so.....


I was wondering the same thing.  Holy horse ass that's a gigantic ass!  She was known for having a big ass before she got a behemoth ass.  It used to be big.  It's an entire planet now--a couplea planets.

Not attractive at all.  It would be like shtupping a couple of beach balls.  No thanks.  

I think Crisco stock just spiked.

----------

Invayne (11-18-2014)

----------


## Victory

Was searching for something appropriate.

Came up with this.







Turns out it *was* just a moon.

----------

Invayne (11-18-2014),Max Rockatansky (11-18-2014),Mr. P (11-18-2014),pragmatic (11-18-2014)

----------


## Invayne

:Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Trinnity

> 


  :Smiley ROFLMAO:  :Smiley ROFLMAO:   :Biglaugh:

----------


## Mr. P

I have to say I like butts.  My little wife has a bubble butt and I salivate every time I see it.  She does not like her butt as it is difficult to find clothes that fit her right.  As cute as my wife's butt is it is because it is proportional to her body and does not look like a disgusting huge tumor like that woman's.  But black people like those type of butts and her men probably can't wait to get a hold of it.

----------


## alan

> Her ass is too big.


Not to mention fake.

----------


## alan

> Or sideways :


I told you not to share my picture!  That was for you only!

----------


## Victory

> 


I laughed my big fat ass off.

----------


## Victory

> http://www.papermag.com/2014/11/kim_kardashian.php
> 
> ..for more than you want to see or know...




My EYES!

It can't be unseen!

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Not to mention fake.


Plastic isn't a turn on for me.

----------

Victory (11-24-2014)

----------


## Victory

> I laughed my big fat ass off.


Is this guy striking a similar pose?



Is he mocking her?  Heh.

----------


## Trinnity

Here's pics of butt implants - the good and the bad

https://www.google.com/search?q=butt...ed=0CAYQ_AUoAQ

----------


## curvy_goddess

> Here's pics of butt implants - the good and the bad
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=butt...ed=0CAYQ_AUoAQ


urp...bleurgh...gag...ech

----------


## Dolly

Can't resist. I was looking at the photos at the link. This is just plain funny...




*10 things men do not find sexy
*

*Somebody lied to you: This is not sexy! Leave the butt injections alone.

*http://rollingout.com/culture/10-thi...not-find-sexy/

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Here's pics of butt implants - the good and the bad
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=butt...ed=0CAYQ_AUoAQ


The fact a person would even consider surgery for mere appearance, be it a boob job, a butt job or hair plugs, speaks more to the sin of vanity than it does the results.  Sorry, but anyone who is so fragile as to be that fucking vain is not someone I consider to be a mature adult.

----------


## JustPassinThru

So she really did have implants.  Makes you wonder...

Look.  Black women have large gluteals.  Probably evolutionary on some level.  

Black men mostly like those large gluteals...their craving for white women notwithstanding.  So why doesn't this West clown just GET A BLACK WOMAN?

And why would this white woman disfigure herself to please a no-account, flash-inna-pan semi-celebrity "rapper"?  Over and above the general silliness of cosmetic implants...that is asinine.

Take her or leave her.  She ain't black, so she ain't gonna have an ass like the back of a Greyhound bus.

----------


## Calypso Jones

Kim Kardashian's butt is nothing but an empty promise.   

http://time.com/3581618/kim-kardashi...?iid=obnetwork

She said in 2010 she wouldn't be doing any more hiney shots....butt she's done one every year since.   I guess in hind sight we should have know she couldn't quite keep out of that rumpus.

Still.  There are those that say her butt reminds them of a glazed Krispy Kreme Donut.

----------

Invayne (11-20-2014),Victory (11-23-2014)

----------


## alan

> So she really did have implants.  Makes you wonder...
> 
> Look.  Black women have large gluteals.  Probably evolutionary on some level.  
> 
> Black men mostly like those large gluteals...their craving for white women notwithstanding.  So why doesn't this West clown just GET A BLACK WOMAN?
> 
> And why would this white woman disfigure herself to please a no-account, flash-inna-pan semi-celebrity "rapper"?  Over and above the general silliness of cosmetic implants...that is asinine.
> 
> Take her or leave her.  She ain't black, so she ain't gonna have an ass like the back of a Greyhound bus.


So did Nikki manaj.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> So did Nikki manaj.


Nikki has had a lot of work done; boobs, nose and butt.

----------


## Victory

> Here's pics of butt implants - the good and the bad
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=butt...ed=0CAYQ_AUoAQ


I was thinking about getting a uvula implant.  



Nothing too big just something, y'know, cute.

After seeing these pics I think I'll postpone the surgery and go for the epiglottis implants instead.

----------


## Trinnity

Be careful don't get choked.

----------


## Victory

> Be careful don't get choked.


Oh don't worry.  Thanks for your concern though.  But now that we're on the subject I think maybe my elbows are a little small too.  Maybe I should get some elbow implants.

----------


## Trinnity

Sure. Knock yourself out.  :Thumbsup20:

----------


## Victory

> Sure. Knock yourself out.


It's between a set of elbow implants or a big appendix implant.  Elbow implants are more noticeable but are soooo yesterday.  I do know some people with appendix implants though.  They're super trendy and really cool looking too!

----------


## Invayne

I want knee implants, myself. Screw these kneepads for gardening...ugh!

----------

Max Rockatansky (11-23-2014)

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> I want knee implants, myself. Screw these kneepads for gardening...ugh!


That implant would be a twofer!

----------

Invayne (11-23-2014)

----------


## Invayne

> That implant would be a twofer!


Yeah, I could also suck off my overlords begging for freedom....LMAO!

----------


## Calypso Jones

This could get really out of hand...knee implants.  ANKLE IMPLANTs...I think Hillary has already beat us to that one though.

----------

Victory (11-24-2014)

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> This could get really out of hand...knee implants.  ANKLE IMPLANTs...I think Hillary has already beat us to that one though.


She needs ankle implants because her cankles are out of control.

----------

